# non-hormonal period relief



## blessed5312 (Mar 23, 2012)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS (though they are doing a colonscopy to rule anything else out on the 18th). I've gone through ellimination diets and haven't found much that helps (can't do pork, caffeine or tap water). I am noticing, however, that while on my periods things get much, much worse. And my periods are awful. They have been bad since my first one (at 12). But since having my kids (I've a 4 year old, a 20 month old and there was a miscarriage between the two) it's even worse. Cramps so bad I pass out, migraine headaches (which I'm prone to anyway), bouts of the runs, chills, dizziness and fatigue. Plus I'm as irregular as they come. One month it will be 20 days between periods and then the next will be 65. My Ob says it's not endo., pcos etc. because I'm very fertile (The first two pregnancies were each one birth control slip up, the 20 month old took one cycle of trying).He only offers to put me on hormonal BC to "fix" things. Unfortunately hormonal birth control gives me daily migraines (we're talking passing out, vision going completely, light and sound sensitive horrible ones). So that's not an option to help the worsening of the IBS symptoms or the period troubles. Has anyone had success with non-hormonal ways of helping this sort of situation?


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

If you find any good info please post. My periods are not nearly as bad as yours, but I get severe cramping and heavy, heavy bleeding and it does also make the GI stuff worse.I cannot take oral contraceptives/hormones because of my history of chronic migraine with aura.The only relief I've found to date are heating pads (obviously can't use those when I'm out and about like right now)... ibuprofen only works for me if I start it at least two days before my period and the last two I've gotten have been early (something else that is not normal for me), and by then it's too late.


----------



## blessed5312 (Mar 23, 2012)

faze action said:


> If you find any good info please post. My periods are not nearly as bad as yours, but I get severe cramping and heavy, heavy bleeding and it does also make the GI stuff worse.I cannot take oral contraceptives/hormones because of my history of chronic migraine with aura.The only relief I've found to date are heating pads (obviously can't use those when I'm out and about like right now)... ibuprofen only works for me if I start it at least two days before my period and the last two I've gotten have been early (something else that is not normal for me), and by then it's too late.


I haven't found anything but I did find in some researching I've been doing that low serotonin can effect PMS, migraines and IBS (and a host of other issues). Now I'm just going to have to sell my Doc. on testing my levels and see if that's a factor.


----------



## dolly12 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is the very hard time of the month. If you suffer from a chronic pain condition (IBS or other painful condition), you should concern your doctor and get an best medication on it.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

blessed5312 said:


> I haven't found anything but I did find in some researching I've been doing that low serotonin can effect PMS, migraines and IBS (and a host of other issues). Now I'm just going to have to sell my Doc. on testing my levels and see if that's a factor.


That's interesting... be interested to hear how you make out with the testing.


----------

